# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Subscription Setting

## Jim Garber

I have quite a few subscriptions and I believe that once I post on a thread it automatically subscribes. Then I get a notification when someone posts. In that email it says:




> There may also be other replies, but you will not receive any more notifications until you visit the forum again.


However recently I seem to get an email each time someone posts even if I dont visit the forum. Frankly, one notice per thread would be enough. Did something change? How can I get it back to what it was?

Thanks!

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

No changes have been instituted to any settings for several years.

Suggest you first review your subscriptions. This list can grow rather large and become unnecessary over time. Your settings under "Message and Options" under _Default Thread Subscription Mode_ appear to be that you do not automatically subscribe to threads you post in, and we do not recommend that, particularly for users with high post activity. You should also review each thread you've subscribed to to see if what you've selected is really necessary. Those choices include:

Through my Control Panel only
Instant Notification by email
Daily updates by email
Weekly updates by email

----------


## Jim Garber

Thanks, Scott:
My Default Thread Subscription Mode was set to Instantly, Using Email. I assume you are saying I should keep it that way? 

I figured out the way to bulk delete subscriptions to threads. The only problem is that I start to read some of the more interesting threads that have been posted here over the years. It is an amazing archive. On of my favorites was the Handel tuner thread.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

> Thanks, Scott:
> My Default Thread Subscription Mode was set to Instantly, Using Email. I assume you are saying I should keep it that way?


It's a personal choice. Instant can fill up your mailbox real fast if you're looking every time there's a reply.

----------

